# I Met My New Puppy Parents Today!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

There was a Havana Silk dog show about an hour drive from here today so I had the chance to go and meet the breeder that I am getting my puppy from in August. It was a wonderful experience. The Havana Silk Breeders hold their own shows independent of the AKC. Only pure Silk dogs can compete that are DNA and health tested and certified. The structure and health of the dog is the most important thing, so there is no excessive grooming. The dogs are shown very natural coated with no 'froo froo'. There is also a 'companion dog' category so if you dog is spayed or neutered, you can still show them for the fun and companionship of belonging to the group. 

Both the parents were just marvelous dogs! I'm used to Lhasa's where the dogs are a bit reserved but this is definitely not the case with these dogs. They were so sweet! The female just would not stop licking me and wanting to be held and the male was just as sweet but a bit more concerned with making sure he knew where his owner was at all times. The dogs are very natural and active and outgoing. It will be a great puppy for agility. The owners were great people. We spent a lot of time talking about raw diets and natural health and not vaccinating puppies and dogs. They are very excited about us adopting one of the puppies and raising it naturally. 

Here is a video of the parents.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is so cute.....


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

That was great. The first dog is such a little lover.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are adorable! And so are you - I have never seen a photo of you before, so I imagined you with a giant poofy black head of hair, like a chow.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That was lovely - they seem like very happy little dogs. A baby from them really should make a lovely companion. I am happy for you.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

So cool! I wish more breeds would go independant.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so happy for you guys! Can't wait for puppy time :wink:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

What a great way to spend a Saturday  I can't wait to see your new puppy.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like you hit the jackpot with not only the puppy's parentage, but also with the fact that they have been reared naturally. 

When do expect the puppy?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, they are so cute! And so are you! I couldn't hear any sound though, which is a shame as I'd give you $hit about your funny accent!
Those pups are honey's, it's so nice that you got a chance to meet them. Can't wait till you get your pup, it's going to be the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> They are adorable! And so are you - I have never seen a photo of you before, so *I imagined you with a giant poofy black head of hair, like a chow*.


Hahaha so did I! I was like "no, that can't be her..." hehe


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Hahaha so did I! I was like "no, that can't be her..." hehe


Well, they say we all end up looking like our dogs. I sure didn't imagine her as a blonde!!! Maybe one day she'll get an Elvira wig and match the image in my brain.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww what cuties!!! congratz how exciting it is to be getting a new puppy even if it is a bit of a wait!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, they are so cute! And so are you! I couldn't hear any sound though, which is a shame as I'd give you $hit about your funny accent!



No funny accent here!! I may be forced to live in this state, but I grew up in the great white north - (Buffalo) 



xellil said:


> Well, they say we all end up looking like our dogs. I sure didn't imagine her as a blonde!!! Maybe one day she'll get an Elvira wig and match the image in my brain.



Well, it's blonde now. Chows don't come in grey ! :heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Well, it's blonde now. Chows don't come in grey ! :heh:


you are such a hoot. And i did enjoy the video, very much. you are adorable no matter what color your hair is 

I am very sorry to say that with my total ignorance of dog breeds I couldn't tell the difference between all the small breeds with long flowing hair. but they do seem very friendly and I don't know how you are going to wait until August!! That seems like a long time.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Too bad won't be in time for the calendar. No I think it IS best, that one's going to be hard enough. Can't wait to see the cute little thing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> No funny accent here!! I may be forced to live in this state, but I grew up in the great white north - (Buffalo)


Hate to tell you, but you all have funny accents. :biggrin: Well, except for Sozzle and Hayley of course, they're normal! :tongue1:


----------

